# what do you think of mexico?



## pacific_mzt (Jun 12, 2006)

talk about my country!! what do you think of mexico? (peolpe, the eat, beaches, old citys, big citys, all =P)


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*People are the friendliest ones, even in America when they come here they still give a good image of Meixco as a country of nice people. Even when i inmigrated here the first people to greet me were Mexicanos. I love your country and if I could be from somewhere other than El Salvador and America, it would be Mexico for sure.

The land is great
The beaches are spectacular
and The food is so good!*


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

omg!!!!!!!! amazing country, the people are very friendly, the mexican food is my favorite, wow dam tatsy, love those tacos, burritos, quesadillas and all those kinds of spicy food ummmmmm yummy, lol. the beaches are the best, isla mujeres has one of the best beaches in the world, mayan rivera is the paradise on earth and so does cancun beaches. mexico df is an amazing city, a truly metropolis in latinamerica, in general mexico is a pretty amazing country.


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

LOVE MEXICO !

I've been all over the world, but the country that I visit the most is Mexico. It has amazing places (beaches, landscapes, colonial cities, etc), great food, unique culture, awesome hotels ... I can go on and on!

Lucky for me Texas is very close and I can go frequently.

Here is one pic of my latest trip ... sampling some delicious moles in Oaxaca.


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

opps ... picked the wrong pictures. That is not the pic I meant to post ... anyway, this one is of the largest living tree in the world. It is in Oaxaca and it is huge. The tree is bigger than the church next to it.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*^^ I can see that lol
well Oaxaca is one of my favorite Mexican cities, the Novhe de Los Rabanos is so cool and I love the colonial architecture, its a mysterious town and I love it*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I think that Mexico is one of the top 5 tourist destinations in Latin America. I also think that it's capital city is among the 3 most populous cities on earth. I could go on, but that's enough...*


----------



## pacific_mzt (Jun 12, 2006)

jet_75 said:


> LOVE MEXICO !
> 
> I've been all over the world, but the country that I visit the most is Mexico. It has amazing places (beaches, landscapes, colonial cities, etc), great food, unique culture, awesome hotels ... I can go on and on!
> 
> ...



this is the "TULE TREE" have more 2000 years old!:nuts:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*first thing I think of is:*
Tequila 
Chiapas Indians
Subcomandante Marcos
The Aztecs


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

- diferent landscapes
- tequilla
- ancient civilizations 
- nice people


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

My Mexico experience is:
- Musicians
- Dancers
- Jungle
- Deserts
- Stinging scorpions
- Temples
- Churches
- Parades
- Zocalos
- Tortillas
- Frigoles
- Guacamole
- Fried grasshoppers
- Oaxaca chicken mole :eat:
- Sol beer 
- Tequila
- Long distance buses with horror movies on tv, with little children aboard
- Salesmen on automatic pilot
- Pickpockets
- One of my best friends moved towards Mexico-City, i'm planning to visit him soon :cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Ramses said:


> My Mexico experience is:
> 
> - Long distance buses with horror movies on tv, with little children aboard


:hilarious


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What comes to my mind... (was only once in Mexico and only on the border to Texas)

One of the best cuisine in the world :cheers:
Troubles with the US because of illegal emigrants - and because the latter stole a lot of land from the Mexicans
Oaxaca and other colonial old towns
Acapulco, Cancun, Tijuana and other touristic places
Aztecs and later Maya - old high culture slaughtered by the conquistadores
Monterrey and Mexico City - important economical locomotives in Latin America
Very deverse landscape from central american rainforest to Chihuahua desert
Only rival to Brazil in Telenovelas
Highwaymen and kidnappers (unfortunatly)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Terrific country, I'd love to go there.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Seems like an interesting place.

There aren't much Mexicans here, so I don't know much about it, sadly.


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

elotes, i think of elotes when they say mehiko


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I was making burritos yesterday for dinner - yummy


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*I love Mexico City, its so busy and the homes are just nice there. I love to look at Mexico City a lot because of how the clusters of skyscrapers have formed, especially in La Reforma and in Santa Fe. My favorite part of town is Condesa, i love that architecture there!! 

Guadalajara is so amazing, I love the Cathedrals and old architecture from colonial times and the main square is just so beautiful.

MOnterrey is great too because the standard of living there is very good. Reminds me of America because of all the good infrastructure and franchises. 

The roads in Mexico are very good and I think Mexico will eventually look a lot like the USA in twenty-thirty years
:cheers: 
In short- I love Magical Mexico!*


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Mexico... Personally is the country I have the biggest interest to visit. Not only the beaches, but the cities, the landscapes, deserts, temples and I just LOVE mexican food.
I want to visit Mexico City, Guadalajara, Acapulco, Cancun and Cozumel so badly.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

No comment, I've yet to see much of Mexico. The only experience I've had was a stop at ensenada, which, imo, is a big tourist trap full of Americans, lol. 

I hope to see Mexico in more detail, but the new passport restrictions are a bit annoying.


----------

